# All Things Are Possible



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

MARK 9:23 NKJ
23 Jesus said to him, "If you can believe, all things are
possible to him who believes."

From our early years we are educated in what is impossible.

But progress continues to be made by people who attempt the
impossible and achieve it.

Some have said that mankind's only real obstacle is between our
two ears.

We ARE limited by what we believe, according to Jesus.

So, how can we change what we believe? Only by getting new
evidence, which is available from the Word of God.

MATTHEW 17:20 NKJ
20 So Jesus said to them, "Because of your unbelief; for
assuredly, I say to you, if you have faith as a mustard seed,
you will say to this mountain, 'Move from here to there,' and
it will move; and nothing will be impossible for you.

A conventional approach will not achieve the "impossible." It
will require acting different than the crowd, who probably
won't understand you or support you. Speaking to things and
telling them to move, as Jesus taught, is certainly not
conventional.

Acting different than everyone else can be scary. It's like
getting out of the boat to walk on water. But do you want
conventional results?

As you read the Bible and see the instructions God gave us, you
will usually find them unconventional. But the person who acts
on God's Word will be blessed.


----------

